
Open Cobalt - eternalban
http://www.opencobalt.net/
======
eternalban
Following a mention of David Reed's [1] NAMOS [2] in the Alan Kay discussion,
and review of the thesis prompted a search for what he's been up to recently.
OpenCobalt is the continuation of MIT's Croquet Project [3] and looks quite
interesting.

[1]: [http://www.reed.com/dpr/](http://www.reed.com/dpr/) |
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_P._Reed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_P._Reed)

[2]: [http://publications.csail.mit.edu/lcs/pubs/pdf/MIT-LCS-
TR-20...](http://publications.csail.mit.edu/lcs/pubs/pdf/MIT-LCS-TR-205.pdf)

[3]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croquet_Project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croquet_Project)

I've always been quite impressed with Rich Hickey's disambiguation of identity
and state, but as always, nothing new under the sun. The NAMOS thesis (1978)
is that and Datomic in one thesis.

